# 45° Router Fence



## lebourdais (Aug 13, 2005)

Searching for plan to make a jig for Dovetail Corner Braces for Piano Bench.

Thanks ... Ray LeBourdais


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, are you asking about how to pin the corners at an angle with a dovetail shaped insert or to make dovetails for the corners?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ray, are you talking about corners that are mitered and have dovetailed miter keys in them? If so here is one:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/st...ta/wood/story/data/139.xml&catref=wd21&page=2

Corey


----------



## livetoride38 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can you tell me what issue this was in.

Thanks Jesse


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jesse, I believe this article was only available as a Wood Magazine online extra. To make life simple I have converted the online article into a simple PDF file which is easy to view. You can save this to your computer by right clicking the link and selecting *Save target as*. Please support this magazine and their great articles by subscribing, I do.

Ray, having re-read this I know you were asking about the Router Workshop Miter Gauge System. This system makes it simple to produce dovetail corner braces for tables and benches. Plans for it are not available but you can purchase it from Oak Park by clicking their link on our home page.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

That's a neat way to make a key hole jig , the only thing I disagree with is the free hand way to cut the dovetails,,a simple sled with a 1" wide slot, so it can run on a brass guide to keep it running true all the way, a 1/4" thick MDF board would do the trick I think... 

PLus a easy and quick way to make the keys, with a butterfly bit,,,,just pop the bit in the table run it by the bit and then rip it down the center to make a pair of them,,  it's best to make the keys 1st then you can drop the dovetail bit down just a little bit so you have a nice tight fit..


=====





Mike said:


> Jesse, I believe this article was only available as a Wood Magazine online extra. To make life simple I have converted the online article into a simple PDF file which is easy to view. You can save this to your computer by right clicking the link and selecting *Save target as*. Please support this magazine and their great articles by subscribing, I do.
> 
> Ray, having re-read this I know you were asking about the Router Workshop Miter Gauge System. This system makes it simple to produce dovetail corner braces for tables and benches. Plans for it are not available but you can purchase it from Oak Park by clicking their link on our home page.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If you intend on making the jig, depending on the size of material, you may want to consider making the supports larger/longer.


----------



## livetoride38 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Mike... I found the info in one of the issues I think it was 16 I have all 188 issues of wood.. It is a great magazine.


----------

